# MY11 or MY12 ??



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

dealer has a new MY11 in stock at a discount i am wondering if its worthwhile going for this rather than an MY12.
does anyone know what the difference are between the 2 models apart from the obvious software upgrades which i guess can be uploaded to the MY11.

thanks


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Voyager said:


> dealer has a new MY11 in stock at a discount i am wondering if its worthwhile going for this rather than an MY12.
> does anyone know what the difference are between the 2 models apart from the obvious software upgrades which i guess can be uploaded to the MY11.
> 
> thanks


Some difference in the suspension on MY12 to take into account the drivers weight. Other than that mainly software, the extra 15-20 bhp easily achieved and more so my view the MY11 at a good discount is a better bet.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I had this exact choice and went for a 12 registered 11 for exactly the reason.

The changes are moot for me as I've upped the power, and changed the suspension!


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

thanks marc, i was hoping this was the case, then the £ saved can go toward some tuning work.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

is it by any chance the black 2011 in the mill hill garage?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

It's August and there are still unreg MY11's at dealers...how can Nissan and the stealers make money from the GTR?!


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

its at westway in manchester, i'm heading over there today to have a look


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

what colour is it and what discount are they offering, pm if you prefer. Am wondering if you could benefit from asking them to match the deal I got.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

How about the MY12 for sale with massive discount in the Members cars for sale section on here?


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> How about the MY12 for sale with massive discount in the Members cars for sale section on here?


Cheers Henry :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok, having read steve raspberry's for sale thread, I'd be going with that!

IF IT WEREN'T BLUE!!!

If you like the blue, you'd be mad not to.


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Adam :thumbsup: .... Apart from the Blue comment obviously :chuckle:

At that price you could always get it wrapped! ;-)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd wrap it in matte, matte blue looks fantastic.


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

Just spoke to the dealer. Car is due in on the 24th this month ready for 1st September on a 62 plate - and matte blue looks fantastic x 2! ;-)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MY11 or MY12, I'd take the MY11 and suffer not having right handed suspension.
The 20bhp and slightly louder exhaust will probably be changed with a stage 2 at some point anyway...  so they don't count in the thought process for me.

But in this case, I'd buy Steve's car in the private sale section. No question.

If I hadn't bought a MY11 about three months ago and already had it wrapped I'd have probably bought it already...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

+1 for buying steve's car.

absolute no brainer for me. huge saving to be had on essentially a brand new car if you want a blue one.

what sort of offer is on the table for the my11 if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

hi guys,

ok few things (and i promise to try keep it brief)

i have had contact with steve re his blue car, fantastic offer but black was my prefered car, but its not the end of the world. i have to speak with the finance company as its an unusual agreement and not sure how they would view it.

ok nissan in manchester !!!!
all i have to say is OMG what am i doing, these guys should be selling micra's not 80k supercars.
horrid coffee in a paper cup while i sit on a formica chair for nearly 45min till sales bod arrives, took 5 min to discover i knew more about his product than he did.
out for a test drive................. and by time he sorts out paperwork its now 5pm and i'm in central manchester, so we go 2 miles up the road and he asks me to turn around and head back, never out of 2nd gear and no faster than 25mph, managed to stop and get 1 foot down run for 5 seconds before traffic was backed up again, so not really an indicator of the cars abilities had i not known what i was buying i would have been off to the nearest bimmer show room like a shot
and to top it off they offered me an insulting trade in on my RS4 avant (but thats not a nissan issue and is common to almost all dealers)

so back to the dealers, and i wanted to speak to the HPC tech, told they have 3 but cant speak to any of them, so get the service manager instead, ask him if its possible to install the MY12 adaptations to the MY11 he kinda shrugs his shoulders is not sure but will call me tomorrow after he asks the tech.
he says that there is 50hp more on the MY12 and installing that software on the MY11 will probably invalidate my warranty as he is sure that the MY12 has extra "stuff" to handle the added hp !!! he is not sure of the exact nature of said "stuff" but will ask the tech.

salesman than asks if i would like another cup of his coffee and would i like to leave a deposit on the car today !!!

if this is Nissan service and ability i am afraid ownership is going to be frustrating, owning the worlds best high performance car but having to deal with this level of service is not going to be inspiring.
i understand they are not BMW or Audi but if they want me to part with 80k of my hard earned they had better up their game.

all in all great car shit buying experience.


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

oh and the MY11 is up for 68k. a reasonable saving tbh. driving the M5 tomorrow only cos nissan dealer pissed me off


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the terrible sounding dealer in mancs. Just to reassure you, they are not all like this. There are a lot of excellent examples with fantastic technicians. You get terrible examples of all dealers. I've had my fair share of shocking porsche, audi and bmw buying and servicing experiences.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Voyager said:


> oh and the MY11 is up for 68k. a reasonable saving tbh. driving the M5 tomorrow only cos nissan dealer pissed me off


68k??? I could've gotten a hand on a MY11 for 62... Do you mean MY12?

I'm thinking about the F10 M5 too. Might be slower but plenty of toys inside to keep me happy


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Yeh 68k is really not that cheap. Offer em 65k if i were you.


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

65 was my thoughts also,

local bimmer dealer to me has an ex demo F10 M5 with 180miles for 70k i guess i'd better give one a whirl, not as focused as the GTR but as said above comfy an full of toys.
will let you know how it goes.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Voyager said:


> 65 was my thoughts also,
> 
> local bimmer dealer to me has an ex demo F10 M5 with 180miles for 70k i guess i'd better give one a whirl, not as focused as the GTR but as said above comfy an full of toys.
> will let you know how it goes.


No No No not the boring beamer mate. Get out for a proper drive in a GTR. The Beamer is just another car that you will be ok but you will soon be after moving on. I think i speak for most of us GTR owners in the fact that once you've had a GTR you find it hard to move on to anything else as its so damm good !:chuckle:


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Worth noting voyager the new BMW has really suffered with depreciation . Sbr just bought one for £60 k with a couple of thousand miles on the clock . A few are being advertised at BMW dealers low to mid £60's so shop around. Also speak to adamantium re 2011 price for Gtr as he got a great saving and has bought several .


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

Voyager said:


> he says that there is 50hp more on the MY12 and installing that software on the MY11 will probably invalidate my warranty as he is sure that the MY12 has extra "stuff" to handle the added hp !!! he is not sure of the exact nature of said "stuff" but will ask the tech.


Pathetic, can't believe Nissan let these type of idiots sell cars to the public. Guy clearly doesn't even know the specification of the car or differences between the MY11/12, there is only 20PS (19.7bhp) between them.

Good luck getting your car, hopefully the next dealer will know what they are talking about.


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

awsome comments guys,

i sold my R33 GTR many years ago and the "GTR" grille emblem is pinned to my office wall, and has been for years. i know the BMW will be fun and stable and comfy and blah blah blah, the GTR however is like being smacked in the face with a large double expresso and i know i will regret if i dont make the decision before the pipe n slippers kick in.

i am not however gonna rush blind into it, i certainly think i need to find a better dealer, maybe middlehursts or b'ham as manchester stealer is just gonna make me pop a neck vein !


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

and besides i dont think the BMW forum is as much fun as its going to be here :chuckle:


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Voyager said:


> dealer has a new MY11 in stock at a discount i am wondering if its worthwhile going for this rather than an MY12.
> does anyone know what the difference are between the 2 models apart from the obvious software upgrades which i guess can be uploaded to the MY11.
> 
> thanks


I was in the same situation as you a couple of months ago. Had offers on MY12 and the same black MY11. I had two really good test drives so my experience was a bit better. I agree about the coffee though. I had a poor trade in offer too. In the end we were haggling over £500 and they would not budge. I left it at that and a few weeks later bought a used MY10 I am glad i did, but would have bought new but for that £500. Silly sods. No regrets not buying new.


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

bones said:


> I was in the same situation as you a couple of months ago. Had offers on MY12 and the same black MY11. I had two really good test drives so my experience was a bit better. I agree about the coffee though. I had a poor trade in offer too. In the end we were haggling over £500 and they would not budge. I left it at that and a few weeks later bought a used MY10 I am glad i did, but would have bought new but for that £500. Silly sods. No regrets not buying new.


Unbelievable some dealers are just plain stupid , they turned down your offer and thought they would hold out for another punter who would not haggle and the car is still sitting there ! Serves them right , in this market with quite a few my11's not being sold and sitting in showrooms you would have thought they would be keen to shift some stock! From the experiences i have heard about dealerships it is much better to buy from the forum where you can get a better feel for the cars history and a fair deal


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

as we move along....................

called Batho up at middlehursts today (as a side note they looked after my R33 back in the day), and what a difference in approach and skill set.

so am off over there later tomorrow to have a chin wag and a cup of his best caffine. will keep you updated


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent move. Chris Batho is a top guy. Sold me my third GTR! Probably the best experience of all my GTR purchases.


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

My opinion - great time to buy a MY11 with almost zero miles on if there are any left (seems to be a few on Pistonheads). Saving over MY12 is huge and more than makes up for the tiny reduction in power and small suspension changes which can be easily rectified in any case if you desire. Unlike other cars there is almost no extras on GTRs so no worry about paying a lot of money and not getting EXACTLY what you want (my previous logic for only buying brand new cars and what Ive done previously with Porsches etc where the option lists are never ending!!!)


----------

